# What Did Santa Bring?



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2013)

Did 'ol St. Nick leave you anything noteworthy? I scored new clothes and some cool gadgets. Didn't get that helicopter I've been wanting but maybe next year . . . . 

What did he leave you and yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 25, 2013)

I got some Legos form the kids and my wife got me a handmade, bent wood wedding ring to replace the ring I tried to electrocute myself with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 25, 2013)

A lump of COAL! (for the forge of course)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a couple of Hurricane chucks and a couple bandsaw blades... I think one of the kids gave me some kind of viral cold thing as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SENC (Dec 25, 2013)

Got a raffle ticket for a Porsche!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 25, 2013)

Lasagne
A 1/2 gal growler
Snow
A banana in my stocking ( for real, dang kids)

...and the promise of a a new to me iPad 3. 
The kind that runs IOS 7.
The IOS that works with new WB software.
The system I need to be able to use WB more.

Any complaints, take it up with moma brink, or, Kevin can just send the go away $...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jay (Dec 25, 2013)

Got a new pair of Ariat jeans and boots. Got my truck windows tinted. And some money. But best of all i got to spend time with my family. Merry Christmas to all my fellow wood freaks!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theburlbroker (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a few things <3 the last pic is some beautiful buckeye burl from rockb and some Osage orange burl I got off eBay some gifts to myself heh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2013)

SENC said:


> Got a raffle ticket for a Porsche!



What's wrong with the one on your house now? all it needs is some new roofing, and maybe a paint...oh...oops...you said Porsche...not porch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a log...but really it's a beanbag pillow! 

A cast frame (backstrap) for a single action, now I can make grips for the COLT | BUNTLINE SCOUT,FRONTIER SCOUT,FRONTIER SCOUT 62, NEW FRONTIER22, PEACEMAKER revolvers!!
http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Products/181580.htm

socks.
cologne.
A Darth Vader figure.
A calender.
And some other stuff....But most importantly, time with the family....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2013)

The joys of watching the grandkids open their presents was my best gift. Granddaughter got a tea box full of chocolate -ear to ear grin!!! 2nd round coming up 17 adults and 4 grandchidren for dinner- It will be a long day filled with food and fun..........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 25, 2013)

I've eaten so much food that my dad had to call a remodeling company. As soon as they're finished making the doorway wider we're going to go home . . . . . . and have a few ham sandwiches. This year at mom's the theme was Mexican. Next year is Thai.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a new Jet 1014 lathe. Yesssssssss! I can quit fighting run out problems with my HF lathe.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2013)

I got to order me a sharpening bundle kit and need to order some turning tool (gouges etc). The wife got a curly silver maple jewelry box, created right here on WB, and a gold chain to go into it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 25, 2013)

From my wife:
This set of lathe chisels, a carbide rougher made by Greg, and a new cordless drill.

From my in-laws:
This chuck, bought with money they gave me.

From my parents (what had asked for a list of items I wanted):
A dovetail marker (I've got a dovetail saw coming sometime and want to learn handcut dovetails), couple pipe clamps, a set of self-centering drill bits, and a few other odds and ends.

(All gifts had been opened previously, as we celebrated Christmas with each of our families when they were out previously to visit, and my wife told me to buy the lathe chisels. The drill was the last thing I got - got it on Friday and opened it up as soon as we got home so I could get the batteries charging!)

Made out really good this year! Still got some Christmas money from my grandparents that I'm planning to save up toward my next large tool purchase, unless I come across something (like some wood) that I've just to have.


Really enjoyed some roughhousing with the kid this afternoon! Went to church this morning and have been enjoying spending time with my wife and son today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I've eaten so much food that my dad had to call a remodeling company. As soon as they're finished making the doorway wider we're going to go home . . . . . . and have a few ham sandwiches. This year at mom's the theme was Mexican. Next year is Thai.




Sounds Good- Prime rib- Yorkshire pudding- brussel sprouts- asparagus- Holinday sauce- home made apple sauce. Is our standard Christmas dinner. Oh, baush noel is dessert- a chocalate cream cake that just adds calories just smelling it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wife got me an autographed copy of The Anarchist's Tool Chest  by Chris Schwarz. Guess I have some reading to do now. My wife got a beautiful cross with our daughter's birthstone and my son and daughter made out like bandits.

Jacob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jmurray (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a nova midi chuck, from myself:).
And a spiral ham showed up in the mail.
Woo hoo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 25, 2013)

We haven't eaten yet - still working on making dinner here. Since it'll just be my wife and I eating dinner, we're making a recipe she came across that she's been wanting to try. Decided not to go all out for just two of us. Don't know what dessert will be.

One of her gifts from me was a pasta maker (at her request), so we're making homemade pasta. It was my job to start and knead the dough. The dish will include some Italian sausage her dad makes himself. So, homemade pasta and homemade Italian sausage? Yes, please!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 25, 2013)

Varible speed grinder. Dremeal tool. Gift certificates to lowes. Pliers/wrenches and a bigger air compressor. Awesome Christmas.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 26, 2013)

I got to spend Christmas with my brother and his family at my mom's. They flew up from NC. I don't get to see them often enough so it was a good day. Gary

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 26, 2013)

Got me a bandsaw!!!!  Grizzly 14 inch. Opens up all kinds of possibilities. Yay me. Also got a small air compressor. Been wanting both for quite a while. In laws gave me a whole set of Forster bits. Gotta love that.

Melanie also gave me the new Garth Brooks boxed set. 77 songs and 33 videos including the show he recently finished doing in Las Vegas. We flew to Vegas a couple years ago to see him so this is pretty special for us.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 26, 2013)

It seems that I have not given the proper credit for the bandsaw. Melanie, the love of my life, got me the bandsaw and the compressor. She did the bandsaw all on her own and was in cahoots with her Dad for storage of it for about 3 weeks. She did perfect. She knows I have been wanting one and well......she made it happen. Thanks, Mel.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 26, 2013)

Just so you know...the blade that Grizzly supplies with the saw, is garbage. Get your self a good blade before you dial it in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 26, 2013)

I got a bed liner sprayed in my truck bed, a flexible neck shop light and a gift card to Academy Sports!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2013)

I got $50 bucks, and I ordered myself a gift of a factory remote start for my truck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 26, 2013)

Actually, I don't know what I'm getting yet. My family agreed to pretend like Christmas wasn't until this weekend so we could wait for my brother to come to town. Tomorrow is Christmas for me!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 27, 2013)

My folks gave me a new CB radio for my Jeep and my wife gave me some new grab bars for my Jeep. I'm gonna be ready for the 2014 off road season sooner than I thought!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarbS (Dec 28, 2013)

Company left today. Our three-year old made the holiday Festive. I got a fancy new Biotech face shield and a Richard Raffan book on Turning Toys from my CA grandkids. I think they expect reciprocation.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

